# Washing machine drain keeps backing up.



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

It's vented and everything. I'm stumped.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Aside from that 1 low J-Hook I don't see any problems...
It should work...:laughing:


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't see a problem, just need more flow


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You probably need a fernco on the discharge


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Fernco was needed for drain under sink. Pex pipe, one talon should be good enough.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Put one of those impeller traps on it. Problem solved.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

its missing the wife .... this is what my wife said when i showed her the pic lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lmao what the hell is that ??????????


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

spamispeople said:


> It's vented and everything. I'm stumped.



Are you really a jman?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking at it again is that one of those new dryers that run off of water?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Are you really a jman?


What is your point?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> What is your point?


Really!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Really!


Yes really. Simple question.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Thread title should have been "for all those who like j hooks"


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Leave it alone, it matches the water line.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Everything I see in that picture is worthy of being ripped out and done over.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

From where I am standing I see two washers and a dryer in the middle. Would have loved to be there and watched as both wash machines discharged at once! 

And from where I am standing, also see an apprentice that needs to Google sarcasm!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

tims007 said:


> its missing the wife .... this is what my wife said when i showed her the pic lol


Thats some funny $hit.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> From where I am standing I see two washers and a dryer in the middle. Would have loved to be there and watched as both wash machines discharged at once!
> 
> And from where I am standing, also see an apprentice that needs to Google sarcasm!


Lol, didn't even think of that! 2nd w/m discharging into the "vent", if it was even intended as a vent. 

There was a 3rd w/m hookup but I think it tied into a separate drain, had a nice mechanical vent on that one.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice S trap on that dryer vent...keeps the lint down.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

No... Just no


----------

